# Dish Compatabilty With Coolsat 6000



## nitrofish (May 28, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone can tell me if a Dish Network DISH 1000 dish will work with a Coolsat 6000 receiver? I am having problems picking up a strong enough signal for the 119 sat (am only getting a quality signal of around 23). Funny thing is at one point the signal jumped to 88, I left the room for a few minutes, came back and the signal dropped back to 23, don't what could have changed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Just wondering if anyone can tell me if a Dish Network DISH 1000 dish will work with a Coolsat 6000 receiver.


The Dish1000 should work, but no better than the Dish500 which is much cheaper and less of a kite in a stiff breeze.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Sounds like something bumped the dish, or it shifted just a little. I'd try re-peaking the dish as a first step.

Of course, there aren't that many channels in the clear from Echostar 7. I hope you're using it for the music channels or something like that; hack talk is not allowed here.


----------

